# Anyone have clue about my dog?



## BSFR98 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 13 year old American Pitbull Terrier. Since Sunday night he has been panting and pacing and even somewhat talking to us, not barking but like he wants us to do something.  Very restless and doesn't calm down until about 6:00 am.  My wife and I have had no sleep for 3 nights now.

He has arthritis and is on meds and now after the vet visit he's on pain medication.  Our best friend is a vet and she is a little perplexed about what is going on.  He is better during the day but once the sun goes down its a different story.  He want even lay for over a minute with me rubbing him and all of a sudden he gets up and starts pacing.

I just wanted to see if anyone has ever run into this with their dog.  We know he is past his life expectancy but his heart and insides are fine according to the vet.  He eats and goes to the bathroom fine, which we would be hard pressed to put him down for this.  He's our first child.


----------



## CAL (Aug 3, 2011)

Got me.What about his temp.,is the house cold or too cold ?Just throwing out maybes.Is he sore anywhere.What about what he is eating?Wish I could help.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 3, 2011)

CAL said:


> Got me.What about his temp.,is the house cold or too cold ?Just throwing out maybes.Is he sore anywhere.What about what he is eating?Wish I could help.



His Temp is fine.  We run the house at 76.  He want even get his bed or underneath our bed. Just wants to lay on the hardwood floor.  We got vallumn but really don't want to give him that yet.  We will see tonight. He's actually laying down now and stopped panting so I'm crossing my fingers for tonight.  His rt eye has gotten worse probably blind in that eye now.  We are thinking that maybe he just needs to get adjusted and that's why he is acting that way.  We are grasping for straws I guess.


----------



## Donnie Reid (Aug 3, 2011)

Would not hurt to have another vet check him out jmo


----------



## donald-f (Aug 4, 2011)

When are you giving him the meds. This may be causing reactions, try giving meds in the AM.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 4, 2011)

Does he pee alot?  He could have a hormone problem, like Cushings disease.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 4, 2011)

donald-f said:


> When are you giving him the meds. This may be causing reactions, try giving meds in the AM.



He's been on Rymadyl for about a year.  Takes at morning feed and dinner feed.  He started acting like this without any other meds so I don't think the Rymadyl has anything to do with it. 



Bkeepr said:


> Does he pee alot?  He could have a hormone problem, like Cushings disease.


No, that was brought up with the vet.  There's been times over his life span where he had to take predisone and that really makes him pee a lot so nothing out of the norm right now.  

He started up again last night and we gave him some Vallum and in 30 minutes he settled down and got in his bed and sleept all night   He actually got up good and was able to get up the back porch steps when he couldn't the past two days.  Hopefully he is getting better.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 4, 2011)

Hows his feeding and bowel movement routine?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

Prednisone can really hurt the liver. If he's had to take it several times it could be going.

I had an 18 year old dalmation that paced and made noises with her voice. When she paced she would run in to things and not pay any attention to us. It's like she wasn't even there any more. She was 18, really old, so the vet recommended we put her to sleep. 13 isn't 18, but it's still old for a pit.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 4, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hows his feeding and bowel movement routine?



Feeding and bowels are routine.


----------



## R G (Aug 4, 2011)

Any females in heat coming around?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 4, 2011)

When I first read your post it sounded to me like the 'sun-downers' symptoms experienced by human alzheimers patients.  Older dogs can get a condition called canine cognitive dysfunction that is similar to alzheimers.  I don't know if that is what your dog has but it is at least worth exploring with your vet and keeping an eye out for additional symptoms.  

The most common symptoms I could find online included:

Confusion and disorientation in a variety of circumstances including:

- Altered relationships with household humans and pets, as well as visitors to the home. The formerly friendly dog may become aggressive, tense, anxious, or vice versa.

- Getting “lost” in a corner or behind a door; after asking to go outside, seeming lost upon getting there.

- Losing housetraining skills.

- Vocalizing (barking, whining) inappropriately or excessively.

- Panting and restlessness, especially at night.

- General confusion between day and night.


----------



## YodelDogs (Aug 4, 2011)

Was his right eye already nearly blind or did this just occur in the past few days? If this is a new development, it would explain why he is starting to act odd at night. Dogs with gradual vision loss learn to adapt but when a dog loses his vision suddenly, it is frightening to them. The worse the vision, the less they want to be in the dark. They will often exhibit anxiety symptoms such as your dog is displaying. This happened to one of my dogs many years ago. When my regular vet couldn't figure out why she was losing her vision, I went to another vet, a veterinary ophthalmologist, and a holistic vet. The holistic vet did blood titers and we discovered that the infection was caused by Toxoplasmosis. We were able to get rid of the infection but by that time she was completely blind. Parasites are only one reason for sudden vision loss. Seizures or detatched retinas can happen, especially to older dogs. If the blindness was gradual and due to age related issues, then perhaps the dog's anxiety and discomfort may be due to a mass in the abdomen or possibly the dog swallowed something that is big enough to make him uncomfortable but not cause a blockage. An x-ray may be in order. Tag-A-Long may also be right. Dogs can get a version of cognitive dysfunction. I hope that you will soon find the reason of your dog's actions and that you will be able to help it in some way.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> When I first read your post it sounded to me like the 'sun-downers' symptoms experienced by human alzheimers patients.  Older dogs can get a condition called canine cognitive dysfunction that is similar to alzheimers.  I don't know if that is what your dog has but it is at least worth exploring with your vet and keeping an eye out for additional symptoms.
> 
> The most common symptoms I could find online included:
> 
> ...





YodelDogs said:


> Was his right eye already nearly blind or did this just occur in the past few days? If this is a new development, it would explain why he is starting to act odd at night. Dogs with gradual vision loss learn to adapt but when a dog loses his vision suddenly, it is frightening to them. The worse the vision, the less they want to be in the dark. They will often exhibit anxiety symptoms such as your dog is displaying. This happened to one of my dogs many years ago. When my regular vet couldn't figure out why she was losing her vision, I went to another vet, a veterinary ophthalmologist, and a holistic vet. The holistic vet did blood titers and we discovered that the infection was caused by Toxoplasmosis. We were able to get rid of the infection but by that time she was completely blind. Parasites are only one reason for sudden vision loss. Seizures or detatched retinas can happen, especially to older dogs. If the blindness was gradual and due to age related issues, then perhaps the dog's anxiety and discomfort may be due to a mass in the abdomen or possibly the dog swallowed something that is big enough to make him uncomfortable but not cause a blockage. An x-ray may be in order. Tag-A-Long may also be right. Dogs can get a version of cognitive dysfunction. I hope that you will soon find the reason of your dog's actions and that you will be able to help it in some way.



You two are spot on our thought of what it might be.  I'm thinking though it's more on the line of his Arthritis and Eyesight that has affected him.  Though he seems to be getting better we believe that he is getting adjusted to whatever had happened. He still gets to panting and pacing when we go to bed but the zoloft at night the vet prescribed has made him calm down and sleep.  Thanks for the informative posts.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 8, 2011)

Since last night my buddy is sleeping in his bed which he hasn't done in a week.  Has done much better today  Here are a pic of him from Chrismas 2007


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 8, 2011)

SCPO said:


> have they done blood work to check kidney function. my jack russell started acting like that. he would drink water and pee but his kidneys were failing. blood test best to diagnose this. he would lay all around house and sleep in his box which he didn't usually do.



Blood work was fine.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing a little better.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> When I first read your post it sounded to me like the 'sun-downers' symptoms experienced by human alzheimers patients.  Older dogs can get a condition called canine cognitive dysfunction that is similar to alzheimers.  I don't know if that is what your dog has but it is at least worth exploring with your vet and keeping an eye out for additional symptoms.
> 
> The most common symptoms I could find online included:
> 
> ...



And the winner is.......you were right. They finally diagnosed him with sundowners so at least we know.  He still keeps us up some but settle's down sooner with meds so I guess it will be what it is until we know for sure it's time.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 15, 2011)

BSFR98 said:


> And the winner is.......you were right. They finally diagnosed him with sundowners so at least we know.  He still keeps us up some but settle's down sooner with meds so I guess it will be what it is until we know for sure it's time.



Dang I hat to hear that!  This is one of those times I'd just as soon have been wrong.    Use the medication so you guys can get some sleep - you can't take care of him if you don't take care of yourself.  Spoil him and love on him as long as you can.  You'll know when it's time.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 15, 2011)

BSFR98 said:


> And the winner is.......you were right. They finally diagnosed him with sundowners so at least we know.  He still keeps us up some but settle's down sooner with meds so I guess it will be what it is until we know for sure it's time.



Dang I hat to hear that!  This is one of those times I'd just as soon have been wrong.    Use the medication so you guys can get some sleep - you can't take care of him if you don't take care of yourself.  Spoil him and love on him as long as you can.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 17, 2011)

My lab golden mix had the same thing. It comes and goes, we gave her a sedative if it got too bad. She was diagnosed with doggy dementia and cushings disease, and lived several more years (she was 16 at the end).


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 17, 2011)

I am very thankful that my dalmation didn't get it until later in life. She was 18 or so. BSFR.. Treat your dog well. Treat her as your family. Miss her as your family when the time comes. She looks and seems like a great dog. I was a teen still when Pepper was put to sleep. Only the second time I saw my dad cry. Completely honestly, a new family dog helped me through it. I got a new puppy a couple of months before she left. I felt she understood she was going and that I needed a new companion to help me through it. She was a great dog as a child for me. I loved her. I continue to love her.


----------



## BSFR98 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well the old boy you made it to 14!  Our vet says he is the oldest American Pit Bull that they have every seen.  He's been battling arthritis for a while now and his panting has increased over the past year.  His left eye is drooping and almost looks sunken and has been loosing his bowels more frequently but continues to make every effort to live on.  Old boy my wife and I don't want you to go but we feel it's time and some may say it's past time but you have been with us since my wife and I first met and will forever be in our hearts.  No body could ask for a better dog than you and I don't care what people say about Pit Bulls, I will defend your breed until the day I die!

The next few days will be your last and one of the hardest for us but always know that you were treated like a king because you were our first kid.  You were a DGD


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 11, 2012)

sounds like he's been a true dog and y'all were fortunate to have each other. It's hard when that decision has to be made. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry to hear , brings a tear to my eyes , I think I get along with my critters better than I do most folks .. 


see if your Vet will come to the house when it's time , will be much better on him ...


----------



## Mangler (Jul 13, 2012)

Hate to hear what you, your family, and your buddy are going through. It's so hard to loose a bestfriend. I lost my 2 labs earlier in the month. Had to put both of them down. One had cancer and the other blew his knees out. They were both suffering and there wasn't much I nor the vet could do. The hardest thing i've ever had to do...but it needed to be done. I've always told my wife and kids that if I ever get to a point that I was suffering or was to a point where I was dependent on someone 24/7, just take me to the woods, lay my pistol in my hand and walk away. I wouldn't want it anyother way, and wouldn't think my dog would either. It's not right to allow something (animal or human) to suffer just for our benefit to 'have around'. Do the right thing...he knows ya'll love him and it sounds like he has had an awesome life!! Good luck to you...It will take some time to heal. I still tear up every now and then when i think about my best buds "Ally and Joey".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 13, 2012)

We had a toy poodle for almost 17 years that had very similar symptoms, she seemed totally lost sometimes.  She would find herself in a room corner and couldn't figure out how to get out of the corner.  I hand fed her about the last 4-6 months of her life, I carried her to her potty spot in the yard 3-4 times a day, basically carried her wherever she needed to go.  My wife took her to the vet December 2010 and had her put to sleep, very tough to deal with.


----------



## BSFR98 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the kind and encouraging words.  An hour and half ago it was over.  I will have to say this was/is the hardest thing to do.  He was hurting but with dogs they just cannot tell you they are.  His threshold for pain was strong and believe he would have never given up.  I never will understand why we put ourselves through this.  I guess the happiness and memories a dog brings us out weighs the sorrow we feel when they are gone.


----------

